# COOL PLACES IN TORONTO, CANADA



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kay:...thanks for the wonderful photos..


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great photo collection that exhibits varied schools of architecture.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Some images from the University of Toronto, the largest University in Canada


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Cool shots, the Distillery is one of my personal faves in the city, I even got married there!  Looking forward to updates!

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More Toronto places!

Bloor Street, a major thoroughfare...










University Avenue




























Royal Ontario College of Art and Design














































Random street shots. Love the streetcars!



















Boutique on hip Queen Street West










St Lawrence Market area































































































































And financial district skyscrapers


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ Cool pictures! Where is that orange door #60, just above the financial district pictures?


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Don't remember exactly. Best guess is on King St East, somewhere near the Starbucks at George St... maybe a fit farther East.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Minor update...

Skyscrapers...



























































































































































Old city hall



















Canada Life Building










Hospital on University Avenue










The Parliament of Ontario










University




























The beautiful CBE Centre atrium, by Spanish architect Santiago Calatrava



















Distillery

































































Ramdon shots 























































Waterfront and CN Tower


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Wonderful city, one of the coolest in the world. You captured its eclectic architectural character well. :cheers:


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

great!

what do you mean with:



> Although lacking the scenic beauty and sense of place of other large Canadian cities


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

lezgotolondon said:


> great!
> 
> what do you mean whit:


Well, other large Canadian cities have gorgeous scenic locations. Vancouver is famously set against the backdrop of the snow-capped Pacific Range and half of its core peninsula is occupied by a huge park with gargantuan fir trees. Montréal was founded on one of the largest islands on the St Lawrence, between a deep natural port and a large hill just beyond the downtown area. Québec and Halifax sit atop dramatic cliffs and feature historic citadels. From Ottawa's Parliament buildings the whole Ottawa River Valley spreads at your feet. These geographic features have defined the whole layout of their cities, and so you have a "North Shore", a "Plateau", an "Upper" city, and plenty of interesting visual references. Toronto is not really all flat and featureless, but if often feels that way if you're downtown. Plus it lacks any place that lets you know you have "arrived" in the way that, for instance, you get when you make it to Ottawa's Parliament Buildings, or to Old Montréal's squares. Toronto is of course much more diverse and interesting than most other cities in the country (pick your indicator), but it also feels more North American generic, if that makes any sense. Let me add that I love Toronto, and while I prefer Montreal's vibe and architecture, and find Vancouver's laid-back coastal lifestyle irresistible (I looooove mountains!), I would probably choose to live in Toronto, given the choice.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Edit


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Some more places in Toronto...

The Canada Life building, for a long time the tallest in the city, was finished in 1931 in a Beaux Arts style.












Oswoode Hall, on University Avenue, is part of a large state currently housing court houses, and a beautiful library still belonging to the law school by the same name.











































The Canada Permanent Trust Building, finished in 1930









Commerce Court Building, 1931























The Ontario Power building of 1975. Too wide, too large, but strangely cool






Other Places Downtown
























Inside the Flat Iron Building


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures. Toronto looks fabulous.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More images from Canada's financial capital!

Financial District













































Union Station, the central terminal











More of downtown...






The Toronto Dominion Centre, by Mies van der Rohe, finished in 1965.










Finally, the Toronto Opera House


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Fantastic shots aljuarez.


----------



## MysticMcGoo (May 30, 2010)

What a great assortment of shots!

Well done :applause:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Finally updating the old Toronto thread...:banana:

Let's check out Yorkville. Not the coolest neighborhood, really. Would you believe this scrubbed up yuppy land used to be the city's hippy quarter?
On the other hand, it's a very civilized, very orderly place, with lots of art gelleries. It also has some of the oldest houses in town. 





























































Let's head to the museums now. Let's walk down Bloor Street, which includes some pretty fancy shops.















Also on Bloor, the Church of the Redeemer. It probably looked cool in the 70s, but I do think those mid-rises built around overwhelm the pretty church...









The Royal Ontario Museum. 













If a museum devoted to pottery, ceramics and porcelain doesn't sound like something you'd normally enjoy, give the Gardiner a try. You won't regret it! The collection, the presentation and the architecture of the place make this a must. 



















Continuing down Bloor on your way back downtown, you'll pass some pretty University of Toronto buildings and related institutions. 

















I especially liked the Royal Conservatory, with its modern annex and courtyard. Very inviting spot for coffee.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Cool urban shots, great architecture, nice little church!

This one is funny. :lol:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I like the Gardiner Museum more than I expected too.


----------

